# Urgent-dvd writer



## raviramgopal (Nov 5, 2007)

hi,
i need to buy a dvd writer,and not a very expensive one,could u suggest me a decent dvd writer for rs 1300-1500


----------



## ankushkool (Nov 7, 2007)

ya dude.... close ur eyes n go n buy... LIETON (1350/-, delhi)
its de best i think everyone will agree

this MAY hepl...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70390&page=2&highlight=dvd+writer


----------



## vish786 (Nov 7, 2007)

go for liteon


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 7, 2007)

^+1


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 7, 2007)

Moser Baer Liteon DH-20A1P52C.It does not come with two extra faceplates and cables and hence slightly less costly than Liteon LH 20A1P.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 8, 2007)

is pioneer/plexter drives available in India?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 8, 2007)

a week agoo i got the liteon 20x litescibe version and its awesome.
go for it.
it cost me 1450 Rs.


----------



## Tapomay (Nov 9, 2007)

it's the 'member reviews' thread dude. post your questions in right place.


----------



## paradisevikas (Nov 25, 2007)

sony n liteon both r equally good go for ne1 of them n both of them r very cheap


----------

